# Goodbye little Mojo. We'll miss you



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

It's been much too long since I've posted on here, and I wish it were under better circumstances that I finally am. Poor little Mojo died today and I thought I should post a little memorial for him on his behalf. SIP little buddy, you broke on through to the other side. You're swimming with your fishy brothers before you in heaven now and we'll all miss you


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Little Mojo was such a wonderful fish. SIP, Mojo. :-(


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. At least Mojo had a really good life with you. :'D


----------



## lovefordebbie (Jul 7, 2013)

aww. S.I.P, mojo. just think.. you gave a betta almost 3 years of a great life, spoiled rotten. im sure he was a great betta. and not many people can say they had a betta for 3 years.


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Actually, it was Pizza (my goldfish) who lived nearly 3 years. Little Mojo was only with me for about 5 months.


----------

